# Gratis Icons



## stonk (16. August 2005)

Hi Leute!!

Ich bin gerade an einem kleinen Online Browsergame am programmieren...
zur gestalltung möchte ich nun verschiedene kleine Icons habe (Holz, Stein, Burg, Kaserne...) Da ich aber künstlerich nicht so begabt bin und diese kleinen Icons nicht selber machen kann, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Seite, wo man gratis gute Icons findet. Solche die eben für so ein Browsergame in Frage kommen.
Da ich aber mit Googlen noch nichts schlaues gefunden habe, möchte ich gerne mal hier nach Rat fragen...
Kennt jemand eine solche Page Oder hat jemand sonst gerade solche Icons zur Hand, die ich Frei benützen könnte?

Besten Dank!!
Gruss stonk


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. August 2005)

Hallo,

Schau mal hier => http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials212320.html


----------



## stonk (18. August 2005)

Danke für die Antwort!!
Ich suche aber mehr so Icons für z.B. Holz, Stein, Eisen, Kaserne, Burg, usw. die gut in ein solches Online Game passen...
thx und gruss
stonk


----------



## Wolli_3D (22. August 2005)

Hey,

 sag mal suchst Du richtige Icons, mit verschiedenen Auflösungen und Farbpaletten, für Beispielsweise "exe" Dateien oder suchst Du einfach nur kleine Bilder, am besten im TGA Format mit Alpha Kanal?

      Meine Icons sind eigentlich nur ein sog. Buttons, ich glaube nämlich, Du suchst eher sowas, oder?

 Hab Dir mal Holz, Steine, Burg und Kaserne gebastelt, kostet: 20,- € Nee war'n Scherz. 
      Vielleicht kann ich Dir damit helfen.

 Welche Größe brauchst Du denn so? In Pixeln.

      Gruß

  Wolli


----------



## stonk (23. August 2005)

Danke!!
schon gar nicht schlecht deine Bilder!!
habe mal einen Screenshot meines Onlinegames hinzugefügt... so in etwa wird es dann aussehen...
die Bilder müssten ca. 14x14 pixel gross sein!! diese würden immer vor das jeweilige Gebäude und vor den Rohstoff kommen!!

Besten Dank!!
Gruss stonk


----------



## Wolli_3D (23. August 2005)

Nun ja, bei 14 x 14 Pixeln wird die Arbeit an Icons schon schwierig. Meinst Du nicht, daß aussagefähige und schicke Icons nicht etwas größer sein sollten?


----------



## stonk (23. August 2005)

naja... grösser als 18x18 pixel sollten sie nicht sein...
vor jedes gebäude kommt ein icon... bei grösseren icons hätte ich dann ja eine riesen gross Lite mit allen gebäuden... wäre ja wie ich dann mit einer schriftgrösse von ca. 32 oder 64 pixel schreiben würde!!
so riesen icons würden dann das ganze ziemlich aufgeklebt und zugepappt wirken lassen!! findest du nicht
Bei den meisten anderen Onlinegames, sind es ja auch nur so kleine icons...
...du könntest die icons ja auch gross machen und dann einfach verkleinern?! 
danke & gruss
stonk


----------

